# 70 GTO trans linkage question



## montanarod (Sep 10, 2015)

trying to find the plastic bushing at the linkage frame to trans that the spring locates?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

montanarod said:


> trying to find the plastic bushing at the linkage frame to trans that the spring locates?


Ames, OPGI, Year One? Check their online catalogs and you may find it in there.


----------



## montanarod (Sep 10, 2015)

looked no dice GM #3792168 can not find I guess I will build one, Rod


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

This one???

1969-1972 Chevelle Backdrive Shaft Bracket Bushing


----------



## montanarod (Sep 10, 2015)

ordered thank you


----------

